# Cabin Micro-Filter in 1999 Maxima



## Tony Dog (May 1, 2007)

Do the 1999's have the Cabin Micro-Filter? Any sort of filter that would filter air coming into the cabin?

Thanks


----------



## BeZerK2112 (Aug 28, 2006)

Nope! Nissan didn't start putting in cabin filters until the 2003 3 model year.


----------



## 6SFLAOMFS7 (Sep 24, 2020)

BeZerK2112 said:


> thank you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> u


----------

